# Albany WXXA FOX 23 audio out of sync/stutters



## ThePrisoner (Jul 11, 2009)

It seems that my local FOX channel which is WXXA 23 has a difficult time with audio stutters. While watching the Dallas preseason game last night and the Yankees/Red Sox game today the audio stutters and is out of sync. This is happening to a few friends of mine in the area also. Who attention should I bring this too? I was thinking of calling D* but not sure. The problem does not exist with OTA or cable.


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jun 24, 2009)

The problem does not exist with OTA or cable.?

Then what are you talking about?

OTA - is Over The Air, so are you talking about some sort of Dish reception?


----------

